# Homemade Dishwasher liquid



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Okay, I am still spoiled and don't want to give up my dishwasher yet!  I have been making homemade laundry detergent for awhile but I am curious if I can make homemade dishwasher soap??

Anyone out there do this?? How? 

THANK YOU! You all are great!


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I tried to make it with washing soda and borax and it was horrible. I'm hoping someone here has a better recipe


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

This is the recipe I use for my dishwasher.
1/2 cup liquid castile soap ( cheaper if you buy the bar, grate and melt
1/2 cup water
1 tsp lemon juice
3 drops tea tree oil or extract
1/4 cup white vinegar

I like it ok but after awhile your glasses get foggy. I just use a regular tablet once a month or so and it sparkles them right up. Still dollars cheaper than dishwasher tabs, liquids, or powders. I get way with the smallest size of regular detergent for the year and do not even use it up.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I don't use this every day but when I run out and it does well. 1/4 tsp liquid dish soap, 1/2 tsp baking soda dissolved in 1/2 c warm water. I fill up the closed reserve and toss the rest in the bottom.


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone on another forum touted borax and washing soda, 1 tablespoon of each. I tried it, and the glassware looked great, but the plates did not get clean. I then made a mixture of 2 parts commercial dishwashing detergent (I used Costco's house brand), 1 part borax, and 1 part washing soda. One tablespoon of this mixture in each detergent cup in the dishwasher got the dishes clean, but left a chalky residue on the plates. We're experimenting with more of the mixture--filling up the detergent dispenser cups. It seems to be working well, and the film left on the plates by the first 2 experiments seems to be going away.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

If you have a storage area in your dishwasher for a rinsing agent, pour Vinegar into it and you're dishes will come out shinier. 

Or, add a few tablespoons of vinegar to the rinse cycle.. 

For Homemade dishwasher detergent, my recipe called for Washing Soda, Borax and Baking Soda in equal amounts. I use to mix that with the store brand dishwasher powder and filled the cups as usual. Did a pretty good job. I wasn't using vinegar then and noticed that though my dishes were clean and shiney after several washes, the inside of the washer didn't smell all that clean, so from time to time I'd do a few loads with only the store bought powder. It has bleach in it, and is actually what sterilizes your dishes.. not the heating cycle unless you have an industrial washer.


----------



## TQ (Jun 4, 2007)

Can you share your laundry detergent recipe? I have given up on one that I got off the internet because I found our socks were not coming clean and shirts were starting to smell like they weren't clean either.


----------

